# Pus- filled blisters



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't know if this has been done before.

Found this how-to on: http://fificolston.blogspot.co.nz/p/craft-of-week.html

cut out a few circles from bubble wrap. Stick double sided tape to the back of them. Stick 'em to your hands and face. Use a bit of face paint or makeup to make them pus colored and finally a little red lipstick blended around the edges to create inflamed skin.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I knew when I saw the thread title that I really shouldn't look at the picture Ewwwww!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my Gosh, simple but super!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my Gosh, simple but super!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ewww, gross! I've gotta try that! Maybe with a syringe inject some "pus" into the bubble and whenever you need to, pop one!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Copchick said:


> Maybe with a syringe inject some "pus" into the bubble and whenever you need to, pop one!


  LOL That's so nasty!... and a GREAT idea!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

That is absolutely brilliant! Now I know why I've been saving all that packing material ... to do a PLAGUE scene!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wonderfully gross CC!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hhhmmmm.....makes me want to get my sterilized needles ready.....


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Hairazor said:


> Oh my Gosh, simple but super!!


Aren't they though! Thanks Cathy.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Copchick said:


> Ewww, gross! I've gotta try that! Maybe with a syringe inject some "pus" into the bubble and whenever you need to, pop one!


I was going to say this is begging for a little sweetened, condensed milk injected into the bubble space! You can also get bubble wrap in pale green, red/pink, etc - might add a little extra theatrical effect.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Y'all are welcome. Wish I could take credit for such a great idea. 

And... if anyone does it.. I want to see pics.   

(the blisters are so disgusting that I have to laugh every time I see them. )


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow! Such an easy method for a very realistic blister.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

CreeepyCathy said:


> (the blisters are so disgusting that I have to laugh every time I see them. )


Oh thank goodness I'm not the only one. I keep thinking of the gross out potential of these. April Fool's day comes to mind. If anyone has a doctor friend, they can prank them. 

CC, I hope you'll be using these on some of your psycho ward patients.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This is great, but I would want to POP them ALL DAY. Maybe I could do that, and just re-apply the pustules as needed....fill 'em with mashed potatos....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

And I think it's funny that this is a "Craft Of The Week"..lololol...so gross. I can just see making toilet paper tube puppets one week, and PUS POCKETS the next..ahahahhahaaaaa!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> That is absolutely brilliant! Now I know why I've been saving all that packing material ... to do a PLAGUE scene!


My thoughts exactly....The PLAGUE!!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

So simple, but so effective! Love it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Definitley using this with my new mask! Excellent!


----------



## Llasd87 (Aug 7, 2013)

Damn, and all that time I spent with molds and latex!


----------

